# JD 4040 Build Numbers



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

It seems that once you past the 60's the information I am looking for is no longer available. Hoping maybe somebody on here may know of a source. Have asked at local dealer with no luck. What I am looking for is how many were built with the same specs as mine. 1978 John Deere 4040, open station, power shift, and hydraulic front wheel drive. 299th one built. The 4th generation has just started to drive it. It's the last family tractor I have left and just wondering if I may have something or if there is more out there. I have yet to see one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have no access to such records but the 4040 being open station,PS trans & HFWA would make it very unusual,collectible tractor. I'll ask that question on another tractor forum I frequent and see if any members know the answer.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IH 1586

I haven't received an answer but I'm getting some interest. I need some photos of your tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I see why that youngun is wearing ear muffs, that new exhaust is prolly purty loud eh......

Nice lookin tractor....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I see why that youngun is wearing ear muffs, that new exhaust is prolly purty loud eh......
> 
> Nice lookin tractor....


Had to try it when the muffler rusted out. Had it on for a couple of years. When you had it under load your chest would vibrate. It was awesome. When by a local golf course and everybody stopped and looked, don't think they appreciated it. Muffler back on now, with farming fulltime wanted good PR if working after dark.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I see you removed the detailing that was on the hood 

Always liked the looks of that tractor. Never saw on like it. Only have seen 4240 and larger with front wheel assist. The one deere book I have has a 3020 with similar setup. Could it be possible it was put on after the factory? By a dealer or an individual


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

There is a 1972 JOHN DEERE 4020 with front wheel assist selling on auctiontime.com. Description says it was part of a tractor collection. Might provide a good reference for your 4040.

LOT # 3297 - 1972 JOHN DEERE 4020


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I see you removed the detailing that was on the hood
> 
> Always liked the looks of that tractor. Never saw on like it. Only have seen 4240 and larger with front wheel assist. The one deere book I have has a 3020 with similar setup. Could it be possible it was put on after the factory? By a dealer or an individual


It was time to get rid of ex-wife's name .

Nope. It was order as is. Delivered in the Fall of '77. It has been on the farm from day one. Always thought it was a '77 because that is what dad wrote on the owners manual when it was bought till I researched serial #.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> It was time to get rid of ex-wife's name .
> 
> Nope. It was order as is. Delivered in the Fall of '77. It has been on the farm from day one. Always thought it was a '77 because that is what dad wrote on the owners manual when it was bought till I researched serial #.


Yeah can't blame you there.

May just be a one of a kind setup


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

There were at least two built because i came across a 4040 HFA with a weird ROPS on it awhile back. It had a full cab structure that never included the provision for glass. The controls were similar to an open station model. The paint lead me to believe it was a county or commercial tractor before it was repainted green. I had a neighbor in Southern Alta that bought a new 4040 HFA with a cab in about 1980-82 but it may have been on the lot for a year or so.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

carcajou said:


> There were at least two built because i came across a 4040 HFA with a weird ROPS on it awhile back. It had a full cab structure that never included the provision for glass. The controls were similar to an open station model. The paint lead me to believe it was a county or commercial tractor before it was repainted green. I had a neighbor in Southern Alta that bought a new 4040 HFA with a cab in about 1980-82 but it may have been on the lot for a year or so.


Unless it was aftermarket, It would be considered a four post. On the 40 series you had 3 options, open station, 4 post, or cab.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JMT said:


> There is a 1972 JOHN DEERE 4020 with front wheel assist selling on auctiontime.com. Description says it was part of a tractor collection. Might provide a good reference for your 4040.
> 
> LOT # 3297 - 1972 JOHN DEERE 4020


'72 4020's command unusually high prices. I'm not sure a 4040 HFWA will bring as much as a '72 4020 HFWA all other things equal.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Reviving an old thread. Still have yet to see picture proof that another one of these exits.


----------

